
BaSiX – A Basic interpreter written in TeX (1990) [pdf] - thiagoharry
http://www.tug.org/TUGboat/tb11-3/tb29greene.pdf
======
z1mm32m4n
This reminds me of a homework assignment in one of my freshman year classes
which was to implement various church encodings and helper functions in the
lambda calculus using only LaTeX macros!

------
jandrese
Was this published on April 1? It looks like a complete paper on the surface
with example code and everything. Who asked for this?

Sadly the FTP server mentioned in the paper is no longer up, and the supplied
IP address has been repurposed.

~~~
sctb
Also in the tradition of ambitious TeX is this 2008 winner of the Judge's
Prize for the ICFP Programming Contest:
[http://sdh33b.blogspot.com/2008/07/icfp-
contest-2008.html](http://sdh33b.blogspot.com/2008/07/icfp-contest-2008.html)
(contest link:
[http://web.cecs.pdx.edu/~sheard/2008IcfpContest/](http://web.cecs.pdx.edu/~sheard/2008IcfpContest/)).

